# ¿Por que me dan toques las puertas de aluminio?



## kratos27 (Feb 22, 2015)

Que tal, las puertas y ventanas de mi casa son de aluminio (hasta ahora solo me ha ocurrido con este metal), y cuando las toco o mis brazos rozan con estas me dan toques (así le decimos en México),pensé que era cosa de mi imaginación pero he llegado hasta escucharlos y en las noches apago las luces y hasta se ven esas chispitas como cuando se crea un puente entre el negativo y el positivo de una batería de coche, alguna solución, cada vez que entro a mi casa lo hago con cuidado para que no me roce la puerta, aunque no son fuertes los toques es algo molesta, gracias. ...


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 22, 2015)

Será cuestión de ver como conectarlas a tierra.
Porque deben cargarse durante el día de electricidad estática.
¿Tienes cortinas de material sintético. que las rocen permanentemente?
O ¿Es esa una zona muy seca y con mucho viento, que actúe sobre esas ventanas?


*¿No serás tu el que descarga sobre las ventanas?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2015)

Ummmmm , lo mas probable sea un tema de calzado y/o + piso de alfombras


----------



## pigma (Feb 22, 2015)

Es electricidad estatica y hay temporadas en las que se acumulan mucho mas, por lo general se debe al roce de ciertos materiales los cuales la acumulan y en la puerta te "descargas", es por eso que te da toques, incluso pasa con las colchas de las camas, en la noche se ven casi como fuegos artificiales cuando las mueves, no es grave, solo tendrias que ver que es lo que hace que tengas electricidad estatica y ver como evitarla.

Te paso un tip para descargarte sin sentir tanto el "toque". Toca la puerta o ventana con la base de la palma de tu mano (es decir lo mas cerca de tu muñeca), asi te descargaras y sentiras apenas un leve cosquilleo, ya que cuando da en los dedos, se vuelve mas desagradable esa sensacion.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 22, 2015)

También puede ser un tema de vestimenta, si sobre una camisa con alto porcentaje de sintéticos, llevas un swetter o un saco (chaqueta) con materiales sintéticos también, o lana, eres un acumulador caminando.
Y debes tener calzado que te aisla muy bien, por eso es que te cargas.


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 22, 2015)

Aquí en Jumbo tienen piso plástico, y los carritos tienen ruedas plásticas parece que con bujes de teflon o plásticos según se ve, y luego de caminar unos 15 metros si los tocas hacen el chasquido fuerte, hay que andar con el carrito sin soltarlo así no se carga.... no lastima pero es un choque eléctrico desagradable... podría dañar un marcapasos?
La pistola de arenar (cuando se usa en veiculos) suele cargarlos horriblemente... tendría que ver que esta cargado si la ventana o usted, la ventana con una toma a tierra se soluciona, usted podría usar plantillas antiestatica, ya que el calzado antiestatica no vendría al caso... 

Saludos!


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 23, 2015)

Hace unos años usaba unos zapatos que me provocaban lo mismo, y solo sucedían las descargas de estática cuando usaba ese par de zapatos en particular. Lo solucioné clavándole una pequeña chinche en la suela para que haga contacto con el piso ja ja!, parece una solución berreta, pero funciona, salvo que haya alfombras o pisos de goma...
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2015)

Lo mismo le dije en el mensaje #3 , me pasaba con unas botas de gamuza y suela creppe


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 23, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo mismo le dije en el mensaje #3 , me pasaba con unas botas de gamuza y suela creppe



Si totalmente! Por eso lo comenté. Uhh.. esas botas eran terribles... Mas allá de ese conocido problema electroestático nunca olvidaré un día que un amigo se paró con un par de esas en un pequeño charco de nafta mientras revisaba la moto, y la suela se derritió como un helado al sol ja jaaa! Fue muy gracioso.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2015)

Seeeeee , es caucho crudo 

Ya lo conté por algún lado , iba a una empresa que tenía una vieja guillotina de poleas planas y correas de cuero cosidas  ; entonces tocaba con cuidado la correa girando y me cargaba (con esas botitas) y luego saludaba a alguno


----------



## chclau (Feb 23, 2015)

A mi me pasaba con un cochecito de bebe de mi nene, no se por que, caminabas un metro y ya tenias encima 100kV. Me acuerdo un dia en un shopping compre comida, cuando el tipo me dio el plato de papafritas le di un shock que el plato llego al techo.


----------



## fabybu (Feb 23, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seeeeee , es caucho crudo
> 
> Ya lo conté por algún lado , iba a una empresa que tenía una vieja guillotina de poleas planas y correas de cuero cosidas  ; entonces tocaba con cuidado la correa girando y me cargaba (con esas botitas) y luego saludaba a alguno



 tal cual, yo en otra situación pero hacía lo mismo. En una época estaba encargado de la parte de sistemas del estudio jurídico en el que trabajaba mi hermano y los pisos tenían tremenda alfombra. Cuando lo agarraba de espaldas le daba en el cuello con el dedo después de haberme "cargado con los zapatos".


----------



## pigma (Feb 23, 2015)

Pues habia que analizar ese cochecito, de seguro funcionaba como un generador Van Der Graaff! 



chclau dijo:


> A mi me pasaba con un cochecito de bebe de mi nene, no se por que, caminabas un metro y ya tenias encima 100kV. Me acuerdo un dia en un shopping compre comida, cuando el tipo me dio el plato de papafritas le di un shock que el plato llego al techo.


----------

